# Motiv schnell ausschneiden bzw. automatisieren



## 1911mad (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir erstmals Photoshop CS4 angelegt, aber komme nicht gut damit zurecht. Nun möchte ich den Hintergrund einiger Bilder entfernen.
Da ich das für einen O-Shop mache, wisst ihr wie zeitaufwendig das ist, bei jedem Bild einzelln den Hintergrund zu entfernen.
Meine Frage ist es, wie man das am schnellsten anstellen würde und ob es eine Möglichkeit gäbe den Pfad zu automatisieren?

Zur Zeit lege ich eine Maske an, um das Motiv frei zustellen.
Mein Motiv ist eine Flasche auf weißem Hintergrund, (bzw. fast weißem, der Schatten der Flasche ist auch noch zu entfernen...)

LG mad


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

bei einigen Bildern würde ich das noch per Pfad machen. Ansonsten kannst du mal mit dem Zauberstab dein Glück versuchen.

Poste doch mal ein Beispielbild damit wir besser beurteilen können wie man am besten vorgeht.


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Februar 2010)

Hi,
schonmal versucht das mit auswahl>farbbereich freizustellen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## 1911mad (6. Februar 2010)

nein noch nicht, danke für die antworten, werde ich gleich probieren


----------



## chmee (6. Februar 2010)

Weitere Möglichkeiten : grobe Auswahl der zu keyenden Farbe erstellen (zB in der oberen linken Ecke) und dann unter Auswählen/Select -> *Gleich../Similar* benutzen. 

Positiv : Kann sehr einfach in einer Aktion verwendet werden.
Nachteil : sucht im ganzen Bildinhalt nach Farben

oder

Mit dem *Magic Wand Tool [W]* arbeiten.

Vorteil : Ränder dienen als Grenzen
Nachteil : uU mehrere Auswahlen nötig..

Interessant wären zwei Dinge:
1. Ein Beispielbild
2. Um wieviel Flaschen handelt es sich? 20? Oder eher 100? Bei 40 würde ich mir den Automatik-Streß inklusive falscher Masken nicht machen, sondern einfach mal händisch in ner Stunde durchexerzieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## 1911mad (6. Februar 2010)

Es handelt sich um mehr als 500 Bilder Pi mal Daumen geschätzt.
ein Bsp kommt gleich







wie ihr erkennen könnt, sieht es ziehmlich schlecht aus. Es muss sehr nachgebessert werden und da hier in der Firma keiner eine Ahnung hat wie man Fotos etwas professionell machen kann, beansrpucht das Bearbeiten viel Zeit.
Kennt sich vielleicht jemand von euch mit Fotos aus? Belichtung? Schattenwurf? Cam-Einstellungen? wäre sehr hilfreich.
Zum Raum wo wir die Fotos machen: Kein Tageslicht, Baustrahler( auch 2 vorhanden, wenn nötig) und eben der HIntergrund den ihr auf dem Foto sehen könnt.( weißes Papier...)

das resultat sollte vom Hintergrund und der Flasche allgemein dem ähnlich kommen.
http://www.superiore.de/out/oxbaseshop/html/0/dyn_images/1/10020106_p1.jpg


----------



## smileyml (6. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube so etwas wie ein Lichtzelt/-box braucht ihr um zuerstmal ansprechend ausgeleuchtete Fotos machen zu können.
Diese kann man kaufen oder wie in den Beispielen selbst bauen.
http://www.lighting-academy.com/index.php?id=809
http://www.majeres.de/wie-baue-ich-eine-lichtbox
http://www.elmar-baumann.de/fotografie/bgtutorial/licht-06.html
http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichtzelt
http://www.die-produktfotografie.de/1-technisches/das-licht/die-studiolampen/das-lichtzelt/

Grüße Marco


----------



## chmee (6. Februar 2010)

Das ist zum Automatisieren eine üble Vorlage. Licht und Nachbessern ist eine Sache (die bekommt man in Photoshop hin), aber der inkonsistente Hintergrund (Papierwurf,Kante) vereitelt jedes automatische Keying. *Ich denke, besser vorbereiten und nochmal schießen.*

Stoff (zB Molton) oder Papier in einem Stück und mit Hohlkehle hinlegen, damit da nicht solche Schatten im Hintergrund entstehen. Das Objekt selbst -die Flasche- solltest Du mit möglichst weichem Licht fotografieren, also keine harten Schatten. Fürs eigentliche Bild sind diese kaum nötig, die Flasche braucht nur ein bisschen Räumlichkeit, machbar zB mit einer Softboxlösung.

Links:
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=243367
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/808645/display/7811783
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fotografie-digitalfotografie/328163-scheinwerfer-selbst-gebaut.html

mfg chmee

ps: Genau, smileyml, Lichtzelt...


----------



## 1911mad (6. Februar 2010)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube so etwas wie ein Lichtzelt/-box braucht ihr um zuerstmal ansprechend ausgeleuchtete Fotos machen zu können.
> Diese kann man kaufen oder wie in den Beispielen selbst bauen.
> http://www.lighting-academy.com/index.php?id=809
> http://www.majeres.de/wie-baue-ich-eine-lichtbox
> ...



gute idee! Danke für die Links, werde mich gleich dranmachen
 Ich schätze, es dürfte kein Problem sein, die Box auch größer( für 6 Liter Flaschen) zu basteln oder?
Jedenfalls werde ich mcih gleich an die Arbeit machen,  eine kleine für Standard - Flaschen zu bauen.


----------



## chmee (6. Februar 2010)

Ach ja, in Deinem Beispiel ist als Reflexionslicht/Highlight ziemlich genau zu erkennen, was getan wurde. Links das Quadrat, eine Softbox und auf der rechten Seite das lange Rechteck, jedenfalls auch gesoftet. kann eine Röhre sein, kann aber auch eine länglicher Kasten mit durchlässigem Stoff davor sein -auch eine Softbox.

weitere Links:
Softbox schnell aus Pappe gebaut - http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=471394
Fototisch - http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=438885
Lichtbox - http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent

mfg chmee


----------



## 1911mad (6. Februar 2010)

so hab mirs zusammen gebastelt, nun hab ich eine Lichtbox

http://yfrog.com/31p2060017j
was sagt ihr dazu? zu dunkel?







meine Lichtbox


----------



## smileyml (6. Februar 2010)

Bitte passe deine Bilder mal an das Web an.
Ich denke niemand nimmt sich sonst die Zeit deine Bilder über diesen Server mühevoll laden zu lassen.
Darüberhinaus kannst du dein Bild (in entsprechend webtauglicher Auflösung) auch deinem Beitrag anhängen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## chmee (7. Februar 2010)

Sieht gut aus, der Aufbau.

Das Licht von oben macht aber eine scheußliche Reflexion, finde ich. Versuch, das Hauptlicht von den Positionen rechts und links vom Fotoapparillo stärker zu machen. Das Grundlicht von oben schwach genug, dass es aufhellt. Mit ein paar Pappen und dem Stoff die Hauptlichter soften. Zudem hast Du ein Stativ, stell auf ISO100, Blende auf zB 5.6 und dann die Belichtungszeit dementsprechend, dass der Hintergrund kurz vor Ausfressen ist.

mfg chmee


----------

